

Looking For A Technical Cofounder - keithclark

I'm hiring a second co-founder who is knowledgeable in PHP/MYSQL and is an ex Google,YouTube,or Facebook employee. This is the 8th time I've posted this request on Hacker News just going to keep posting it until someone listens. I'm building a website and I have 104 lines of code I was thinking we could trade off the work until it is finished. Meaning that since I just wrote 104 lines of code you would go write 104 lines and pass it back to me and we would do that back and forth until the website is finished. I'm working to have the Beta out by August. If your interested email me @ klownkeeper@gmail.com or tweet me @KeithClark_ thanks!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case anyone's interested:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2068669>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2077491>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110475>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2111857>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2122857>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2130163>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2163366>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166411>

A nice comment is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2122865>

    
    
        Since you've tried 5 times why not take a little time
        to write a more compelling job offer? Describe what the
        person's responsibilities will be, what you're expecting
        from a potential hire, what makes working for you cool
        and worth while, etc. Write a little about yourself in
        your profile. 5 failed attempts had to have told you
        something.
    

Also the comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166468>

    
    
        First of all, who "hires" a co-founder? But that lexical
        issue aside, the biggest reason nobody will respond to
        this here is because nobody is interested working on a
        mystery project without anything to remotely pique our
        interest. You don't provide the slightest detail about
        the project, or even what industry or problem it might
        be relevant to. For all we know you are trying to get
        somebody to write a Wordpress theme. Please provide
        insight into your project or frame it in terms of how it
        is useful or important to this community. Or stop posting
        it again.
    

As I wrote earlier:

    
    
        Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and
        expecting different results.
    
            -- Albert Einstein, (attributed)

~~~
timrobinson
_"doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"_
\- I'm beginning to wonder whether this applies to you more than the OP... :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<grin>

I was aware of the irony as I wrote that, but I have various tools that let me
construct such responses quite quickly. Having done it this time I can simply
refer to it and not have to go though the motions again.

And besides, I've only spent two periods, each of less than 3 minutes (yes,
I'm sad, I did time them) to construct all the replies so far. Technically
I've made one set of replies, and then seen the same post come back. Doing the
same things again _once_ to see if you get a different response is, I think,
fair enough. Bt I won't be replying in detail again. (90 second reply)

